# Help Mounting a Television



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

You don't say if it the upper, or lower, that is missing, but either way, I wouldn't go with one screw holding the bracket arm.

Questions:

Which model Sony?

Which model Omnimount?



Me, as a pro MIGHT consider opening up the TV to see if the mounting piece got bent a bit a slight bit out of the way, IF it were my TV.

No way, I would do this for a client unless there was a signed damage waiver.


----------



## berger (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. 

It's one of the lower screws on a Sony NSX40-GT1. The Omni is an OBT-60.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Would a pop rivet be possible in that location?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Use a self tapping metal screw (it'll tap into the plastic), but measure the depth of the hole first to ensure you're not using a screw that is too long.

Use a toothpick or some other non metal item and stick it in the hole until it bottoms out. Mark the toothpick where it stops. Measure the toothpick and use a screw at least a 1/16 inch shorter than your measurement.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll stick with my first recommendation.



It's YOUR Sony TV, so if you feel comfortable with opening it up so you can do it the right way, then have at.

Lie it face down a a nice soft surface and proceed to remove the screws around the perimeter, and a very few others that are holding the back panel on.

Remove the back panel carefully, then check to see what has happened to that mounting connector.


I'll bet that you will find it bent to the side, or bent down.


NO WAY in hell I would have the weight supported by the back panel. Especially so, if it's plastic. That TILT mount will put some good amount of strain on the back panel, and it's not made to support the weight of the TV.


Bear in mind that anything you do to alter (drilling a hole into the case for example) the TV will do away with the warranty.


No chance of returning the TV to where you purchased it? That would be the easy way out of this mess.


----------



## berger (Mar 19, 2015)

It's at least a year old. I don't think Best Buy will cover it. Sony doesn't even stock replacement parts. It's not that old, but I guess old enough. Dang technology. 

I think I'm gonna hit an Ace Hardware and see if I can't find a threaded metal sleeve that size. Just slide it in and have at least a little support in that corner. The other 3 corners will be solid. This one a little weak, but at least a little something to support it. Bad idea?

No tilt on the arms. Straight up and down. May be a little saving grace.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

berger said:


> I think I'm gonna hit an Ace Hardware and see if I can't find a threaded metal sleeve that size. Just slide it in and have at least a little support in that corner. The other 3 corners will be solid. This one a little weak, but at least a little something to support it. Bad idea?




Bad idea is right. Go a little to deep, short a board, and you're done.

I'd rather see you remove the back. It's actually a pretty simple thing to do, and as long as you don't go poking around on the circuit boards, you'll be fine.



Then again:

That IS a tilt mount, but if you're not ever going to have it tilt out at the top, you MAY be fine without that one screw.

MAY being the key word.


----------

